# West Michigan Clay Championship



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

come shoot trap, skeet, doubles trap and 5 stand. shoot all the events or just 1 or 2. attached is a flyer with contact and club address. if you have any questions PM me, i'll be there working the event.


----------

